# Good trade



## Nugefan (Mar 8, 2016)

Met a young feller this year at Chehaw that is very interested in primitive skills , helped him make fire a few times with a bow drill and he was interested in flintknapping ....after seeing him several times over the weekend on Sunday as we were packing up he stopped by my camp and I gave him a big double handful of spalls to take home and boy was he happy .....I gave him my number and told him to call if I could help him , got a call about a month ago thanking me again for the spalls and wanted to send me a point he had made from the spalls ...

I got home yesterday and had a package in the mail and here is the loot .....man I was surprised and filled with joy in the items he had given to me and to know that I had made a positive influence in him ......makes an old feller proud ... Hey Ben , we hooked another one ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2016)

Dang if he didn't do a good job, looks like you did too!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2016)

Man that is awesome!


----------



## oops1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## j_seph (Mar 8, 2016)

Very nice, can you please explain the sticks


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 8, 2016)

j_seph said:


> Very nice, can you please explain the sticks



the sticks with the black ends are " pitch sticks " , natures epoxy ...

It is pine pitch that has been heated with hardwoods ashes added , I use it for hafting arrows onto shafts and blades onto antlers ....


----------



## j_seph (Mar 8, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> the sticks with the black ends are " pitch sticks " , natures epoxy ...
> 
> It is pine pitch that has been heated with hardwoods ashes added , I use it for hafting arrows onto shafts and blades onto antlers ....


Thanks, I learned something


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 8, 2016)

Good stuff! It's good seeing a youngster interested in the old ways and being able to stoke the fire in them.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 8, 2016)

Good job ANDY on helping the young guy !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Al White (Mar 8, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 9, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 9, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Good stuff! It's good seeing a youngster interested in the old ways and being able to stoke the fire in them.



Dude , this little feller is a heck of a knapper already with no one helping him , just reading and Youtube , he's a natural .....


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 14, 2016)

Man yea; that is great!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 14, 2016)

That young feller did good!!!!!!!!!! Good job Andy!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2016)

Really good trade, Brother. You`ve done very well and are to be commended for helping to keep the old ways and traditions alive. This will be remembered in January 2017.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 15, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Really good trade, Brother. You`ve done very well and are to be commended for helping to keep the old ways and traditions alive. This will be remembered in January 2017.



I have had some of the best mentors you could ask for , that's all I am gonna say about that ...


----------

